# 2012 Madone 6.2 vs 2013 Madone 5.2



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

One of my LBS has a 2012 Madone 6.2 and a 2013 Madone 5.2 for really the same price (actually the 6.2 is a couple bucks cheaper). I know the 6.2 has slightly higher grade of carbon but not the new frame design. Has anyone tested both and what would you go with?
Thanks!


----------

